# Ten biggest smallmouth ever caught



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Bassmaster published this list online, thought I'd pass it along

1 11.9375 David L. Hayes Dale Hollow Lake Kentucky 7/9/1955 
2 10.875 John T. Gorman Dale Hollow Lake Tennessee 4/24/1969 
3 10.5 Paul E. Beal Dale Hollow Lake Tennessee 4/14/1986 
3 10.5 Owen F. Smith Wheeler Dam tailwater Alabama 10/8/1950 
5 10.125 Archie Lampkin Hiwassee Reservoir North Carolina 6/1/1951 
6 10.0625 Billy Westmorland Dale Hollow Lake Tennessee 3/17/1972 
7 10 Billy Westmorland Dale Hollow Lake Tennessee 3/29/1970 
8 9.8438 Andy Anderson Birch Lake Ontario ?/?/1954 
9 9.8125 Willis E. Spear Dale Hollow Lake Tennessee 9/9/1951 
9 9.8125 Harold Hardin Pardee Reservoir California 7/3/2007


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I fished Hiwassee in the late 90's where Mr Lampkin got his 10 plus NC fish in 1951. We caught lots of smallies, but none were over three pounds. The day Archie caught his record, he also caught two others over six! Sad to say, they all ended up on the table.lol
Some lists say the record fish was caught on the Tennessee side of the lake, and credit it to that state, saying the Kentucky record was a eight and a half pound fish from Laurel River Lake, and some credit both states with the world record.
Wherever she came from, she was a giant!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Biggest one is in Erie for sure. My buddy caught a 9.1 two years back in the western basin. I'm convinced bigger fish are on he east end.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to love watching Billy Westmorelands fishing show! He was a smallmouth catching machine! I believe the one he caught in 1972 was filmed on one of his shows. Back then catching smallmouth of that size was virtually unheard of and rare anywhere in the country and Canada!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Read this.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...th-bass//RK=0/RS=rlDXwWJ6hdEQQFFH4fIco_WJwZA-


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm surprised Pickwick isn't on that list, but not surprised that Wheeler is on that list. I went to Wheeler to watch a B.A.S.S. tournament in 1992 I believe it was. The number of big smallmouth the guys brought in was crazy. And a huge storm, complete with tornadoes and 3" of rain came in the night before the first day of competition. The water rose more than 4' in the 4 days of competition. So conditions were not the best.

I actually watched Randy Howell fishing picnic tables that were well up on dry land 3 days prior, in the park where the weigh in and blast off took place. I believe he was a rookie at the time and was fishing out of a Gambler. Guido Hibdon weighed in his personal best smallmouth at that time, that went 7 lbs. 4 oz. if I remember correctly. Ray Scott actually asked him if he wanted the fish to mount. Of course Guido said no.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I was fishing at "The Hollow" a few years ago on a very cold day in late January and I was way back in one of the hundreds of hollows that seem to be everywhere on this lake.I was fishing off a secondary point along high bluff walls in water 30'-40'deep and with the exceptional water clarity(especially in mid-winter)I could make out four or five shapes probably 15' below the surface I quickly grabbed my Costa's from my dash and they turned out to be giant smallies just suspending off the deep point.Two or three of them were definitely in the high 4's-low 5's but one of them was a solid 7lbs.,if not more.Naturally I threw everything I had at them to no avail.I have learned that when they're suspended like that in deep water they become nearly impossible,especially when they could see me too.I just wish I would've had a Pointer 100DD or something similar that day,I was basically just out playing with the F-n-F.I did see a guy bring one into the resort I was staying at to be weighed years ago that went eight and some change still the biggest I've seen in person.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There is a world record in erie swimmimg out there. Just no one has found her yet.


----------

